# Kleiner Teich auf zwei Ebenen (großen Oben, klein Unten)



## reinie (29. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin nue hier im Forum. Tolle Sache, was ich bisher lesen konnte.
Ich befinde mich gerade in der Planung oder besser Ideenfindung  für einen kleinen, terassennahen Teich.
Ideen und Lösungen habe ich schon reichlich gesammelt, bei einer Sache fehlen mir jedoch Ansätze.
Idee: Auf einer gegebenen Erhöhung von ca. 40-50cm direkt hinter der Terasse soll eine weitere kleine Teressa und ein ca. 5-6qm Teich entstehen. Die Form ist noch nicht ganz klar. Entweder natürlich oder in eckiger Form. Zweiseitig umschlossen von einer Holzterasse. Die Idee, welche ich nun habe ist, von diesem Teich das Wasser entweder durch ein Rohr oder aber durch einen kleinen Wasserfall in einen weiteren etwas tiefergelegenen, deutlich kleineren Teich in der unteren Terassa laufen zu lassen. Volumen ca. 100 Ltr. (Es geht lediglich um das Wasserspiel, nicht um die Wasserfläche)
Eigentlich, bin ich selbts auf die Idee gekommen das es Bullshit ist, den unteren Teich kleiner zu gestalten als den Oberen. Die Schwierigkeiten liegen auf der Hand. Dimmensionierung des Volumenstroms am Wasserfall und Leistung der Pumpe im unteren Teich. Wie sorge ich dafür, dass die untere Terasse bei Regen oder Pumpenausfall nicht unter Wasser steht? Weiterhin ist das Anlegen einer ausreichenden Drainage am unteren Teich ist schwierig.
Eventuell könnte die Lösung ein Skimmer sein, der nur eine bestimmte Menge Wasser nach unten leitet. 
Hat ein solches Projekt schoneinmal jemand umgesetzt? Falls ja wie?
Ideen, wie man soetwas umsetzen könnte?

Würde mich über jede Antwort, Anregung oder Idee freuen.

Gruß!


----------



## wander-falke (29. Feb. 2016)

Moin Reini,
herzlich willkommen bei den verrückten,
und viel Glück mit deine Vorhaben.

Aber zunächst eine große Bitte; 

Bevor wir ins Blaue philosophieren, stell doch mal eine Skizze ein, wie du dir dein Etagenbad vorstellst.
Dann kann man einfacher über "das Gleiche" reden und dies ordentlich zerpflücken, 

so dass am Ende was brauchbares für dich rauskommt.


z.B Größe, Tiefe, Pumpen, Filter, Besatz, Folie, GFK Fertigteich
"In der Terasse", ?

Also ran an die Skizze.......


----------



## reinie (1. März 2016)

Mahlzeit,
so ich habe mich mal an eine Skizze begeben. Ich hoffe, es ist relativ eindeutig.
Die Größe kann man, denke ich abschätzen. Fläche ca. 5-7/8 m².
Material: Folie mit Fließ.
Besatz: Keiner.
Pumpe: Noch keine Ahnung.






So, wäre super, wenn Ihr Euch einmal auslassen würdet.

Gruß


----------



## wander-falke (1. März 2016)

Also so etwa?


----------



## reinie (1. März 2016)

Alter Schwede. Nicht schlecht. Besten Dank.
Zumindest vom Ansatz her passt es. Da die untere Terasse lediglich 24qm hat soll der "Wasserfall" lediglich in einen mit einem Gitter geschützten Pumpensumpf laufen.
Wäre super, wenn man mir nun meine Fragen beantworten könnte.


----------



## wander-falke (1. März 2016)

reinie schrieb:


> in einen mit einem Gitter geschützten Pumpensumpf


Pumpensumpf baust du dir aus einer großen abgedeckten Betonwanne.
Auf die Abdeckung legst relativ Große Steine (Prinzip der kleinen Quellsteine, Wasserspiele oder Brunnensteine)
Deine Pumpe pumpt dann eben nicht in den Brunnenstein auf der Betonwanne, sondern in den Höher gelegenen Teich.

Wenn ich das richtig auf deinem Bild gesehen habe, dann ist der Bereich des oberen Teiches mit einer Betonumrandung eingefasst.
Somit kannst du in die Wand zum kleinen unteren Teich eine kleine Aussparung flexen und vlt mit Edelstahl als Auslauf ausformen.
Das wäre der von dir angedachte "OberflächenSkimmer" ein anderer Skimmer( Rohr~, Schwimm~, Wandskimmer ) kommt eh nicht in Frage
Wie tief du den Ausschnitt machst hängt von deinem gewünschten Wasserstand und deiner Pumpenleistung ab.

Das was auf deiner Pumpenkennlinie bei 50cm Höhe angegeben ist sollte auch dem entsprechen was aus deinem Auslauf kommt.

Ob du dein Schlauchende der Pumpe in die tiefste Stelle deines Oberteiches legst, so dass  der Mulm und anderes Zeug etwas aufgewühlt wird und über den Skimmer ausgespült wird, weiß ich noch nicht. 

to be continued


----------



## reinie (1. März 2016)

Hej Andreas,
das sieht nicht nur toll aus, das ließt sich auch noch gut. Besten Dank dafür.



wander-falke schrieb:


> Pumpensumpf baust du dir aus einer großen abgedeckten Betonwanne.
> Auf die Abdeckung legst relativ Große Steine (Prinzip der kleinen Quellsteine, Wasserspiele oder Brunnensteine)
> Deine Pumpe pumpt dann eben nicht in den Brunnenstein auf der Betonwanne, sondern in den Höher gelegenen Teich.



Mein erster Gedanke war hier ein eckiges Speißfass zu verwenden (Bodentief eingelassen) und dieses mit einem Gitterrost aus Edelstahl abzudecken, in welches dann der "Wasserfall" hineinläuft und der die Pumpe beheimatet. Vielleicht war Pumpensumpf missverständlich. Die Idee den Schlauch an die tiefste Stelle des oberen Teichs zu bringen finde ich einleuchtend.

Die Hauptfrage Wie gehe ich mit überschüssigem Wasser, sprich Niederschlag um. Bei uns in OWL kann es ganz schön piss.... Ich brauche somit eine vom unteren Becken abgehende Drainage. Wir haben keinen hohen Grundwasserspiegel, dafür aber auf Grund der Bodenbeschaffenheit ein recht langsam versickerndes Regenwasser. Was kannst Du/Ihr mir empfehlen? Ein Drainagerohr wird sicher nicht ausreichen.
Im Gegenzug muss ich in Niederschlagsarmen Zeiten den oberen Teich immer schön gefüllt haben, damit der "Wasserfall" plätschern kann und die Pumpe nicht trocken läuft.



wander-falke schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig auf deinem Bild gesehen habe, dann ist der Bereich des oberen Teiches mit einer Betonumrandung eingefasst.
> Somit kannst du in die Wand zum kleinen unteren Teich eine kleine Aussparung flexen und vlt mit Edelstahl als Auslauf ausformen.
> Das wäre der von dir angedachte "OberflächenSkimmer" ein anderer Skimmer( Rohr~, Schwimm~, Wandskimmer ) kommt eh nicht in Frage
> Wie tief du den Ausschnitt machst hängt von deinem gewünschten Wasserstand und deiner Pumpenleistung ab.



Richtig, es handelt sich um handelsübliche L Steine. Kurzer Schenkel Richtung Anhöhe. Die im Zuge des Projektes aber von hinten noch ordentlich Zement bekommen werden und von vorn eine skandinavische Holzverschalung. Die Idee mit der Aussparung bzw. Bohrung hatte ich auch. Ich denke ganz gut umsetzbar.

Freue mich auf weitere Anregungen und Ideen.


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2016)

reinie schrieb:


> Die Idee den Schlauch an die tiefste Stelle des oberen Teichs zu bringen finde ich einleuchtend.


Die Idee ist in meinen Augen nicht gut, es sei denn du arbeitest mit einem Rückschlagventil, welches zum einen den Durchfluß bremst und zum anderen auch mal defekt bzw verklemmt sein kann. Und dann entlehrt sich dein oberer Teich in den unteren. Da würde ich eher auf ein Wasserspiel setzen.


----------



## reinie (1. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist in meinen Augen nicht gut, es sei denn du arbeitest mit einem Rückschlagventil, welches zum einen den Durchfluß bremst und zum anderen auch mal defekt bzw verklemmt sein kann. Und dann entlehrt sich dein oberer Teich in den unteren. Da würde ich eher auf ein Wasserspiel setzen.


Der Einwand ist gut. Hatte mal Fluidtechnik, hätte ich drauf kommen können.


----------



## samorai (1. März 2016)

Zum Thema Überlauf!
Bau Dir eine Rigole mit Kies verfüllt, da leitest Du das Wasser ein.
http://www.emscher-regen.de/uploads/tx_bwa/EG_Anleitung_Rigolenversickerung.pdf
Außer Flies geht auch ein Fass oder anderer Behälter. Ich habe auch schon Schweißbahn genommen, wichtig ist das durch die Seiten und den Deckel kein Bodensubstrat einspült.
Die Rigole ist sogar begehbar und nicht zu sehen.


----------



## wander-falke (1. März 2016)

@troll20
genau, Rückschlagventil ist in diesem Fall( Schlauch an der tiefsten Stelle im Oberteich ) unverzichtbar.

Wobei ich jetzt nur hoffe, dass der Mulm auch wirklich den Weg zum Skimmer findet, oder ob es nur eine  Sediment-trübe Suppe bleibt die eine saubere Oberfläche hat wenn der Schlauch an der tiefsten Stelle enden würde. 
Andernfalls dann einen Wasserspiel (Quellstein ) im Oberteich. Der saugt dann deinen Teich nicht leer im Falle eines Falles.

@samorai

Rigole hört sich schon mal gut an. Kannte ich in dieser professionellen Lösung auch noch nicht. Ich hab einen Kieseimer eingegraben.

@reinie

Hast du denn genügend Freifläche für die Rigole? Kannst du die evtl unter die Terrasse bauen?, oder hast du da zu wenig Platz. Grenzt deine untere Terrasse ans Haus?
Oder liegt vielleicht ein Abflussrohr in der Nähe das du als Ablauf nutzen kannst?
Kann die Rigole unter der oberen Terrasse gebaut werden ?

Wenn eine Rigole nur mit großem Aufwand möglich und kein Abflussrohr in der Nähe ist, komme ich uch zum Wasserspiel von @troll20  im Oberteich zurück. Bau die Rigole, Vllt etwas abgewandelt, an die Stelle vom Unterteich und nutze diese dann als Überlauf des Oberteich. Die Pumpe liegt im Oberteich und fördert das Wasser in das Wasserspiel.

So vielleicht...

Bei der Teichgröße und möglichen Pflanzen würde ich sogar auf den Skimmer verzichten. Wenn es regnet und der Teich überläuft ist die Oberfläche eh wieder sauber.  
Und ein Kieseimer als Rigole sollte das bischen Regen allemal schaffen.
Wo läuft denn das Wasser hin wenn es jetzt regnet?


----------



## reinie (2. März 2016)

Über das Wasserspiel im Oberteich werde ich einmal nachdenken. Da fällt mir schon etwas ein. Denke ich.

Die Idee mit der Ringole finde ich gut. Sollte Umsetzbar sein. Könnte ich unter die untere Terasse bauen. Eine so große benötige ich nicht, denke ich.
Ich habe eine Gartenhütte mit Pultdach, dass Regenwasser läuft provisorisch einfach in einen ausgehobenen Schacht von 40x40x40cm ausreichend. Wenn ich die Ringole zwischen die Unterkonstruktion baue 2000x500mm Fläche und eine Tiefe von 300-400mm sollte das ausreichen. Schätze ich.

Aktuell versickert das Wasser so.


----------



## reinie (1. Juli 2017)

Hi,
jetzt sind ca. 1,5 Jahre ins Land gegangen und ich habe mein Projekt tatsächlich umgesetzt.
Eure Hilfestellungen waren Gold Wert.
Die zweite Etage in der Unterterrasse ist entfallen. Als Überlauf wurde eine Art ringole oder besser Sickergrube in der oberen Terrasse angelegt. Wasser wird über eine Drainage zugeführt.
Soweit läuft er Recht stabil.
Habe satt __ Libellen Larven, __ Käfer.... im Teich.
In diesem Jahr massiv __ molche.
Natürlich keine Fische.
Als kleines Wasserspiel ein Edelstahl Wasserfall, der aber kaum Strömung verursacht. Den Filter habe ich unter dem Fass versteckt.

Von der Bepflanzung muss ich im Frühjahr oder Herbst nocheinmal optimieren. Die eingesetzten werden einfach viel zu groß.

Suche für die Sumpf Zonen noch etwas, dass etwas buschig und max. 30 cm hoch wird.

Vielen Dank.


----------

